# Introduce Yourself - is now open!



## Frederick Russ (Jan 4, 2005)

Someone told me that he wasn't able to post a new topic here. It could have happened when we were moving things around to make room for the Synth Talk forum. Anyway, its fixed (sorry for the inconvenience if you've tried to use it.)

Therefore....

If you're new to the forum and haven't done so yet, be SURE to introduce yourself! Let us know what you're doing with music!


----------

